# Ranzha's Epically Terrible Blind Method



## Ranzha (Sep 11, 2012)

This serves not as a tutorial, but an explanation. I do suppose one could learn my method from reading this, so I guess the "How-to" section is appropriate.

Hey guise =3
Ranzha here.

So if you're here, you're wondering, "What the balls kind of method does Ranzha use for BLD?" Well, good sir/m'lady, I'll tell you.
It's called POOP.
Pre-Orient Old Pochmann.
To some of you, this is no surprise, but in this document I'll do into full detail as to what POOP is and how I use it.

*Background:*
I first started using POOP three years ago, when I had been actively speedsolving for about five months. I was interested in doing blind, and I had heard of a technique in which you solve one piece at a time with two-2swap algorithms. So I decided to use the already fast T-perm (without once hearing about the Old Pochmann method) and the V-perm and test my results.
My results failed pretty hard. It was too tough for me to memorise different sides of pieces, and I found the Y-permy way to permute corners, so I decided, "Hey, I'll orient all the pieces before permuting and use Y-perm for corners."
And thus, my BLD method was forged.
Since then, I've adapted to using more and more 3-cycles for edge permutation, but still consistently using OP for corner permutation.

*The Method*
-Memorise
-Blindfold Self
-Execute
-Stop timer and Check

*Memorisation:*
Steps:
CO
EO
EP
CP + parity check

Solving orientation: white on U, green on F (aka W/G U/F)

For corner orientation, I group OCLL types together from around the cube, take note of setups and things, and plan out exactly how I'm gonna solve CO. Sometimes memo for this takes 20 seconds, but quite usually under 10.

For edge orientation, I do just about the same thing as I do for corner orientation: memorise visually. However, I group in 4-flips first, then 2-flips, since OCLL obviously doesn't apply to edges.

For edge permutation, now we get into some crazy scheiße.
After orientation, we will have simplified the cube so that instead of having 24 available targets for each corner permutation and edge permutation, we now have 8 available targets for corner permutation and 12 for edge permutation.
I label the edge positions with letters A through L.

UL – A
FL – B
DL – C
BL – D
UB – E
UF – F
DF – G
DB – H
UR – I (buffer)
FR – J
DR – K
BR – L

Now memorise the target strings, and try pronouncing the strings. I don't use letter pairs or crazy stuff, just straight-up letter strings, like ALKFGFCBDHC (which I'd pronounce "al kiff gif cabbed hic").

For corner permutation, I label the corners with numbers and memorise in the same fashion as edges, except now I use number strings.

UBL – 1 (buffer)
UBR – 2
UFL – 3
UFR – 4
DBL – 5
DBR – 6
DFL – 7
DFR – 8

To break into a new cycle, I never memorise the buffer piece (I or 1). I keep the same buffer piece and choose a new unsolved target to shoot to. It's usually pretty easy to figure out which pieces would be unaffected after completing a cycle, so those unsolved and unaffected pieces are broken into by simply memoing their position.

To check for parity, I count to see if an odd number of targets (parity) or an even number of targets (no parity) exists.

*Execution:*
Steps (usually):
-CO
-CP (+ parity)
-EO
-EP

After donning the blindfold, I immediately begin to solve CO.
Algs I use for CO:
Pure headlights on right: (R U2 R' U' R U' R') (L' U2 L U L' U L)
Pure chameleon on right: (L' U' L U' L' U2 L) (R U R' U R U2 R')
Else: R' D' R D ****

Next is CP, which I have recited throughout CO.
Algs I use for CP:
Shoot to 2: U (R' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R U L') U'
Shoot to 3: U2 (R U R' F') (R U R' U') (R' F R2 U' R') U
Shoot to 4: (F R U' R' U') (R U R' F') (R U R' U') (R' F R F')
Shoot to 5: D (F' R U' R' U') (R U R' F') (R U R' U') (R' F R F) D'
Shoot to 6: R2' (F R U' R' U') (R U R' F') (R U R' U') (R' F R F') R2
Shoot to 7: (F' R U' R' U') (R U R' F') (R U R' U') (R' F R F)
Shoot to 8: D R2' (F R U' R' U') (R U R' F') (R U R' U') (R' F R F') R2 D'

Then I do parity, if necessary.
Algs I use for parity:
Parity: U' (L U2 L' U2) (L F' L' U' L U) (L F L2') U2

Next is EO.
Also I use for EO:
2-flip adjacent ("Twadge"): (R U R' U') (r' U2) (R U R U') (R2' U2' r)
2-flip opposite ("Twop"): (M' U)4 (M' U')4
4-flip ("Fourflip"): ((M' U)3 M' U')2

Next is EP. More recently, I've been incorporating 3-cycles and commutators into my solves.
Algs I use for EP:
Single shoots:
A: (R U R' U') (R' F R2 U') R' U' (R U R' F')
B: L' (R U R' U') (R' F R2 U') R' U' (R U R' F') L
C: L2' (R U R' U') (R' F R2 U') R' U' (R U R' F') L2'
D: L (R U R' U') (R' F R2 U') R' U' (R U R' F') L'
E: (R' U2) (R U R' U2) (L U' R U L')
F: (R U R' F') (R U R' U') (R' F R2 U') R' U'
G: M2' (R' U2) (R U R' U2) (L U' R U L') M2'
H: M2' (R U R' F') (R U R' U') (R' F R2 U') R' U' M2'
J: E2' L (R U R' U') (R' F R2 U') R' U' (R U R' F') L' E2'
K: D2' L2' (R U R' U') (R' F R2 U') R' U' (R U R' F') L2' D2'
L: E2' L' (R U R' U') (R' F R2 U') R' U' (R U R' F') L E2'
Double shoots:
AB: U L' U' (R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2) U L U'
AC: y' (M' U2 M U2) y
AD: U L U' (R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2) U L' U'
AE: (R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2)
AF: (R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2)
AG: M2' (R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2) M2'
AH: M2' (R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2) M2'
AJ: U2 L' E2' L U2 L' E2' L
AK: y (U2 M' U2 M)
AL: U2 L E2' L' U2 L E2' L'
BD: L' y' (M' U2 M U2) y L
BE: L' (R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2) L
BF: L' (R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2) L
BG: L' M2' (R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2) M2' L
BH: L' M2' (R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2) M2' L
BJ: L' U2 L' E2' L U2 L' E2' L2
BK: L' y (U2 M' U2 M) y' L
BL: L' U2 L E2' L' U2 L E2'
CA: y' (U2 M' U2 M) y
CE: L2' (R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2) L2'
CF: L2' (R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2) L2'
CG: l2' (R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U) x2
CH: l2' (R U' R U R U R U' R' U') x2
CJ: L2 U2 L' E2' L U2 L' E2 L'
CK: y' (M' u2 M' u2) y
CL: L2' U2 L E2 L' U2 L E2 L
DB: L' y' (M' U2 M U2) y' L
DE: L (R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2) L'
DF: L (R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2) L'
DG: L M2' (R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2) M2' L'
DH: L M2' (R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2) M2' L'
DJ: L U2 L' E2' L U2 L' E2'
DK: L y (U2 M' U2 M) y' L'
DL: L U2 L E2' L' U2 L E2' L2'
EA: (L U' L U L U L U' L' U' L2')
EB: L' (L U' L U L U L U' L' U' L2') L
EC: L2' (L U' L U L U L U' L' U' L2') L2'
ED: L (L U' L U L U L U' L' U' L2') L'
EF: y (R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2) y'
EJ: E2' L (L U' L U L U L U' L' U' L2') L' E2'
EK: D2' L2' (L U' L U L U L U' L' U' L2') L2' D2'
EL: E2' L' (L U' L U L U L U' L' U' L2') L E2'
FA: (R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R')
FB: L' (R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R') L
FC: L2' (R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R') L2'
FD: L (R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R') L'
FE: y (R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R') y'
FJ: E2' L (R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R') L' E2'
FK: D2' L2' (R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R') L2' D2'
FL: E2' L' (R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R') L E2'
GA: M2' (L U' L U L U L U' L' U' L2') M2'
GB: L' M2' (L U' L U L U L U' L' U' L2') M2' L
GC: l2' (L U' L U L U L U' L' U') M2'
GD: L M2' (L U' L U L U L U' L' U' L2') M2' L'
GH: M2' y (R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2) y' M2'
GJ: E2' L M2' (L U' L U L U L U' L' U' L2') M2' L' E2'
GK: D2' l2' (R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R') l2' D2'
GL: E2' L' M2' (L U' L U L U L U' L' U' L2') M2' L E2'
HA: M2' (R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R') M2'
HB: L' M2' (R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R') M2' L
HC: l2' (R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R') l2'
HD: L M2' (R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R') M2' L'
HG: M2' y (R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R') y' M2'
HJ: E2' L M2' (R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R') M2' L' E2'
HK: D2' l2' (R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2) l2' D2'
HL: E2' L' M2' (R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R') M2' L E2'
JA: L' E2' L U2 L' E2' L U2
JB: L2' E2' L U2 L' E2' L U2 L
JC: L E2' L U2 L' E2' L U2 L2'
JD: E2' L U2 L' E2' L U2 L'
JE: E2' L (R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2) L' E2'
JF: E2' L (R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2) L' E2'
JG: E2' L M2' (R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2) M2' L' E2'
JH: E2' L' M2' (R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2) M2' L E2'
JK: z' (R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2) z
JL: E2' L y' (M' U2 M U2) y L' E2'
KA: y (M' U2 M U2) y' KB: L' y (M' U2 M U2) y' L
KC: y (u2 M' u2 M') y' KD: L y (M' U2 M U2) y' L'
KE: (R U' R') y (M' U2 M U2) y' (R U R')
KF: (R U R') y (M' U2 M U2) y' (R U' R')
KG: D2' l2' (R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2) l2' D2'
KH: D2' l2' (R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2) l2' D2'
KJ: z' (R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R') z
KL: z' (L U' L U L U L U' L' U' L2') z
LA: L E2' L' U2 L E2' L' U2
LB: E2' L' U2 L E2' L' U2 L
LC: L' E2' L' U2 L E2' L' U2 L2
LD: L2 E2' L' U2 L E2' L' U2 L'
LE: E2' L' (R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2) L E2'
LF: E2' L' (R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2) L E2'
LG: E2' L' M2' (R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2) M2' L E2'
LH: E2' L' M2' (R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2) M2' L E2'
LJ: E2' L' y' (M' U2 M U2) y L E2'
LK: z' (R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2)

*SURPRISE CHALLENGE!*

Gotcha 
There's no turning back! 
You must now grab a 3x3, scramble it, solve it blind using POOP, and post your results!
If you can't solve a 3x3 blind, do a footsolve instead >=D
~Ranzha

EDIT 1: Added AB and AD.


----------



## JasonK (Sep 11, 2012)

Why did I have to read this when I had no access to a cube  Will try as soon as I get home - the method looks, interesting...


----------



## Petro Leum (Sep 11, 2012)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> For edge permutation, now we get into some crazy scheiße.



poop!

i thought of this as well, but i found the orientation part just to inefficient. wil ltry it out after breakfast though


----------



## Renslay (Sep 11, 2012)

If you prefer preorientation for corners, try the Boomerang method, which is still preorient + permute one-by-one, but much faster than preorient + OP.
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...-intermediate-level-BLD-technique-for-corners


----------



## Renslay (Sep 11, 2012)

ottozing said:


> You guys should read the whole post



You mean the S.C. part in the end?


----------



## Goosly (Sep 11, 2012)

DNF (5:36.76)

I used my own algorithms, and did CO-CP-EO-EP
the EO part was very inefficient  I guess I made an execution mistake there


----------



## nccube (Sep 11, 2012)

DNF (6:51.17)
3 unsolved edges


----------



## Ollie (Sep 11, 2012)

This is similar to how I used to blindsolve (referring to the double shoots/3-cycles) - I started off with learning 3OP from clicky clicky and looked for shortcuts by learning some BH cycles for orientated edges and corners. This made it a hell of a lot faster than just setting up to U/A-perms all the time.

Get a decent scramble and sub-1 is possible! Though memorization averaged about 30/40s, on a good day.

Nice job


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 12, 2012)

The only reason I still use this is because I'm way too lazy to switch to something better. Additionally, I'm happy with 1:30-2:00 attempts.


----------



## brandbest1 (Sep 12, 2012)

Renslay said:


> If you prefer preorientation for corners, try the Boomerang method, which is still preorient + permute one-by-one, but much faster than preorient + OP.
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...-intermediate-level-BLD-technique-for-corners



Lol, am I the only one that uses this method?


----------



## Renslay (Sep 12, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> Lol, am I the only one that uses this method?



No.


----------



## rock1313 (Sep 12, 2012)

DNF (10:05.92) 2 twisted corners

That was one terrible method. Some of my 4x4 blindfold attempts were even faster than this.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 12, 2012)

Your method is bad and you should feel bad (>'3')>


----------



## riffz (Sep 13, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> Your method is bad and you should feel bad (>'3')>



This.

I'm sure Rhanza understands this, but to anyone else reading this:

THERE IS NO GOOD REASON TO LEARN THIS METHOD. It is more complicated than other beginner methods while simultaneously being slower and requiring more steps and moves.

EDIT: Orienting edges and using 3-cycles is fine, but a waste of time unless you're using 3-cycles for the majority of the cases. M2 is faster and easier anyway.


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 14, 2012)

riffz said:


> THERE IS NO GOOD REASON TO LEARN THIS METHOD. It is more complicated than other beginner methods while simultaneously being slower and requiring more steps and moves.


I agree with this. Unless you can average 4 TPS during execution with 45-second memo, don't expect to sub-2 very often.



riffz said:


> EDIT: Orienting edges and using 3-cycles is fine, but a waste of time unless you're using 3-cycles for the majority of the cases. M2 is faster and easier anyway.


I use 3-cycles for edges like crazy.


----------

